# Bowtech owners looking for grips?



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll be picking up that bow this evening! I can't wait to test it out and see how it feels in my hands. 

These grips are pretty incredible guys....just look at how perfect they match up with the factory bowtech lines. 

Now...if I can just figure out which one I want....that mahogany looks pretty sweet! 

Thanks again Mike! I'll see you in a few hours!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

That birds eye maple looks sweet! :tongue:


----------



## jdrdeerslayer (Feb 10, 2005)

i've seen mikes grips they are top notch, very simular to shrewd but made out of your choice of very nice exotic woods, and made with amazeing precision!....hopefully i'll be picking one up soon!!


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Mike showed me some of the other woods he has to work with....I can't wait till he does a few up in the bloodwood he's got.....that will go perfect on my hunting bow. =) 

I'll be sure to post up some pics of both my bowtechs once we get the grips installed on both of them. The charcoal dymondwood on my black marble Declaration II is going to match perfectly.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

That birds eye maple looks awsome...too bad i dont own a bowtech...


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

*colors*

I will have grips available in exhibition grade Bird's Eye maple (not pictured), Tiger Maple, Walnut, Bloodwood, Mahogany, Dymondwood in: Charcoal, Charcoal/Ruby, Magnum (multi color) and others....


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

rdneckhntr said:


> That birds eye maple looks awsome...too bad i dont own a bowtech...



What do you shoot? So far he's got grips for Mathews.....now Bowtech....and coming soon hopefully....Elite.... 

Hope I'm not spilling the beans too early Mike...


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

buckfeverben said:


> What do you shoot? So far he's got grips for Mathews.....now Bowtech....and coming soon hopefully....Elite....
> 
> Hope I'm not spilling the beans too early Mike...


I should have pics up next week of the Elite grips!


----------



## MonzaRacer (Jun 11, 2006)

*Grips*

Hey Mike I am picking up a Parker bow and it had that sticky rubber grip. Think you could figure out something better? I am gonna take it off and order a wood grip so the rubber one will be laying on a shelf collecting dust.
HMMMMMMM?


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

I picked up my Allegiance from Mike last night and decided to go with the birdseye maple grip for now. I couldn't be happier with the finish or the fit. These grips are flawless! The pictures posted above are good, but seeing these grips first hand is truely impressive. Anyone on the market for a new grip should really consider these grips in my honest opinion. 

Ben


----------



## ArcheryPlus (May 18, 2005)

We got a look at some of Mike's grips last night...they are AWESOME!!

I think the best feature of these grips is that with the precision machining that Mike does, every grip is CONSISTENTLY the same. I can't wait to try out our Elites with one of Mike's grips!

Keith


----------



## Rocket Rod (Jul 22, 2004)

Mike,

Nice looking grips, have you got anything to go with the Blue Chrome?

Rod


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

Rocket Rod said:


> Mike,
> 
> Nice looking grips, have you got anything to go with the Blue Chrome?
> 
> Rod


Rod,
I will have a Charcoal Dymondwood this weekend that will look nice with the Blue Chrome, or I could use a Blue stain on any of the natural woods for a custom finish, maybe Tiger Maple? it should pick up light and dark blue on the striping.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

*you have pm......*

Them grips look real good Mike :darkbeer: 



Tim


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

extreme vft said:


> Them grips look real good Mike :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


PM Sent


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Mike,


Send me a PM on the cost of your grips and where in MA your located. I live in the Springfield area and would like to change out the stock grip on my 05
Old Glory.

Bowjunkie2


----------



## bowtech_03 (May 24, 2006)

*Bowtech grip*

Could you send me some pictures of all the differnt colors you have.Id like to put a little slimer grip on my 06 allegiance.I looked at getting a shrewd but I think it would be to cold for hunting in the winter time.

Thanks


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

How about something in a high wrist?


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Mike, I've pm you twice about buying a grip.....don't know if you got them or not, so can you please respond to them or I will move on and buy a grip from somewhere else.



Thanks,
Tim


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Tim, 

He's been busy making grips all weekend. I am sure he will get back in touch with you asap. I will post a picture of some of the different mathews grips to give you all an idea of a few of the color options available, but I'm sure there will be many more to come in the near future. Mike is a standup guy, and I have been loving my new grip that I got from him earlier this week. 

If there is anything I can help with, feel free to send me a pm as I am in regular contact with Mike. 

Ben


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

extreme vft said:


> Mike, I've pm you twice about buying a grip.....don't know if you got them or not, so can you please respond to them or I will move on and buy a grip from somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent, Thanks Tim.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Are all those colors in stock now?
Price?


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

parkerbows said:


> Are all those colors in stock now?
> Price?


Mathews yes all colors in stock

Bowtech - Bird's Eye Maple, Mahogany in stock. Dymondwood colors, Walnut, Lacewood, and Tiger Maple available next week.


----------



## DoubleD (Jul 6, 2005)

Mike-

PM sent.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Mike,
PM sent let me know.
Thanks,


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bkelley02 (Nov 12, 2006)

My uncle is looking for thicker grips for a LH '07 Tribute. Do you or will you be making these?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

My 07's should be available in February.

Mike


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

Here's a bump for you Mike. I love my grip on my Tribute.

Are you going to do any sideplates for the new Bowtechs?


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

*Excellent!!*

just got my walnut grip for my guardian. excellent workmanship. absolutely beautiful piece of wood. for those out there that are looking for a full wood grip, gripwerks is your man. its even narrower than the sideplates! hope i can put it on tomorrow and post some pics.


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

Definitely top notch. I had a post for pictures of mine, and they're some other pics posted there as well. Check it out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=602694&highlight=GripWerks+custom

Now I need one for my Mathews Conquest 3 I bought a couple weeks ago!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Got mine in for my 82nd Airborne yesterday. Fit and finish were not just good......they were PERFECT! Awesome craftsmanship!

Thank you!


----------

